# Decisions, Decisions, Which Amp Should I Buy?



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

My budget is $350-$425.

I play blues, and jazz, with a Strat, and a Tele.

I play primarily clean channel, no pedals, rarely if ever use distortion.

I play mostly at home, practice amp, but I would like to eventually play in basement or garage with a drummer and a bass player.

I have an Epiphone Valve Junior cabinet, loaded with a 16-ohm Eminence Wizard speaker, which I really like.

At Long & McQuade, for $350 I could get a slightly used Traynor Dark Horse Head, 15 watts...or a Peavey Valve King 1 x 12 combo, 50 watts...or for $400, a slightly used Traynor Iron Horse head, 40 watts.

Or should I just sell my cabinet, and get a brand new Peavey Bandit, solid state 1 x 12 combo, 80 watts for $350?

Any thoughts, comments, or ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

If you need the clean headroom for playing jazz, it's between the Valve King and the Bandit.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My buddies musicman...


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

None of those options. Buy a used fender blues jr privately. Or peavey classic 30.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

I second that one. Peavey Classic 30 or even the Peavey Delta Blues. Used you're looking at $350-400


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Stratin2traynor said:


> I second that one. Peavey Classic 30 or even the Peavey Delta Blues. Used you're looking at $350-400


Yup the delta blues sounds pretty nice as well!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> None of those options. Buy a used fender blues jr privately. Or peavey classic 30.


BLues Jr is a great option. I also like the new modded fender champs I hear on youtube (the vintage one os easily the best though). 

This vid is really cool.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVGWICF5-i8


oops, just read the distortion part.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

A Blues Jr. doesn't stay clean enough for jazz IME.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Used traynor ycv40 or 50 will give you lots of headroom and can be had for $300-$400. Or an ss amp...lots of interesting options come up on kijiji.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I have been offered a Bugera 1960 Infinium 150-watt head for cheap. Would something like this have clean headroom? Is headroom a function of output capacity? You can tell I don't understand amps very well. Thanks!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Roland JC series are great for the headroom & cleans. (Been a few on Jiji in the past few months)
How big (size) do you want to go? 212? Wheels? Easy put in the trunk of a standard car?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> I have been offered a Bugera 1960 Infinium 150-watt head for cheap. Would something like this have clean headroom? Is headroom a function of output capacity? You can tell I don't understand amps very well. Thanks!


If you dont understand them then i suggest on reading up on how things affect the sound. With an amp, i want longevity and bugera is not on my list. Traynor, fender, peavey are known to last.


----------



## Greg Ellis (Oct 1, 2007)

Classic 30 is a great suggestion. Classic 50's sound fantastic too if you don't mind the weight. I vaguely recall seeing some of these Peavy amps in a head format. The combos are a lot more common tho.

You might get decent cleans out of the Iron Horse if you dial it in right. I haven't really heard a whole lot of feedback about those amps.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Both Fender and Traynor are well known for their cleans.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Might I suggest a Lab Series L5. I have a L7 which has the identical electronics except mine has 4 10" speakers. Sound's amazing and built like a tank. BB King has used L5s for decades.

Here's one in Calgary....http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ca...-l5/576583173?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Thanks everyone for all of the suggestions! Gear trading during a blizzard!!*

So yesterday I left the house just as a snowstorm was blowing into Calgary. Had a hard time reaching my destination, an even harder time getting home. But I made it safely with a Bugera British Bite 1960 Classic, a 150-watt tube head. I do not intend to keep it, it has way too much power for my needs, and it weights almost 49 pounds! Great sound, however. Anyway, I traded an unfinished Strat neck, and some cash because I think I can cash out rather quickly on kijiji with this head. Then I will have back the cash I sunk into the neck, to use to buy my new amp. I am still pondering all of your input. I have learned that I am primarily interested in clean headroom, and not too much weight! This head is at the upper end of what I could possibly see myself toting around.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If it's just cleans you want and you already have the Epiphone cabinet you could try the Kustom 5H head. It is just a simple head with a volume control and that is it. I have one that I run through an RP255 effects unit. Although it is only 5 watts it is very loud. I had a DG-65 SS Traynor and it is almost as loud as that. It weighs about five pounds.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

My vote goes to the DarkHorse head. I am always ready to endorse equipment I've owned and liked and I do really like the solid clean tones on the DarkHorse I have now, especially on the 'Pure' setting.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll preface this by saying I'm a dyed in the wool tube guy.... but ...... I recently bought a Fender Mustang III on a whim. Just wanted something light and portable that i could haul out to the odd practice. My first impressions were not that great, it sounded pretty good for what it was but not great. It seemed a bit bright and spikey which is a real killer for me. Once i got into the deep editing through the Fuse software though things really changed. Still not overly keen on the OD tones, other than the Super Sonic model, but the cleans are really good. Built in reverb, chorus, delay, and compression, etc. etc. 

I have to admit I'm kinda shocked for the price. Takes pedals really well too. 

On the downside I sure wish it had an extension speaker out.

[video=youtube;4JWI9Q106U4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4JWI9Q106U4[/video]


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Excelsior™ pro sonic blue*

Well, it may not be the permanent solution, but for the time being, here is my "new", one-year-old amp, traded a friend the Bugera 160 for the Fender Excelsior Pro. 

13 watts at 8 ohms thru a 15" Eminence Legend speaker

Preamp: 2 x 12AX7 
Output: 2 x 6V6 
Rectifier: Solid State 
Weight: 33 lbs. 

My Squier Bullet Strat has amazing power, and vintage tone through this amp, small enough for practice amp, big enough for jam sessions.

Limited to 800 units for North America.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

CONGRATS!! ....Very Nice!!!

What happens if you plug a guitar into the "mic" or "accordion" jacks? ...Any difference in tone?

ENJOY!

Cheers

Dave


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

What a great setup! And nice wheelin an dealin there. Bring it up to Edmonton next time your here and maybe we could find some place to jam. In the mean time, enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Nice way to wheel and deal! Congratulations on the new amp.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

[h=1]HAYLEY DEMOS PAWN SHOP EXCELSIOR PRO[/h]
http://youtu.be/VdskcF-tCIA


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

rhh7 said:


> *HAYLEY DEMOS PAWN SHOP EXCELSIOR PRO *


All 3 inputs sound great! 
Just enough of a difference that you can get some variation when you want a change.

Thanks for posting this.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice little amp! Even nicer wheeling and dealing. Well done.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. To say that I am happy with my new guitar and amp is an understatement.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

JUst a quick comment on the FUSE software.
I just got a Mustang V head and did ok trying to edit presets and it can all be done on the amp BUT
once you hook your amp up to the computer, and fire up the FUSE software, its a game changer.
Everything is live and on the screen. Make a tweek, strum a chord and see if you like it...
Save all your presets on the amp and computer... it realy does make a difference.

The mustang 3 video is cool also...I know it doesnt have a good looking babe doing the demo, 
but sometimes these things are just about the amps and thats ok with me.

As for the Mustang series, ive yet to see a better bang for your bucks out there.

G.






davetcan said:


> I'll preface this by saying I'm a dyed in the wool tube guy.... but ...... I recently bought a Fender Mustang III on a whim. Just wanted something light and portable that i could haul out to the odd practice. My first impressions were not that great, it sounded pretty good for what it was but not great. It seemed a bit bright and spikey which is a real killer for me. Once i got into the deep editing through the Fuse software though things really changed. Still not overly keen on the OD tones, other than the Super Sonic model, but the cleans are really good. Built in reverb, chorus, delay, and compression, etc. etc.
> 
> I have to admit I'm kinda shocked for the price. Takes pedals really well too.
> 
> ...


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I couldn't agree more. By far the best modeling interface I've ever seen/used, extremely user friendly. Fender got this one right.



GTmaker said:


> JUst a quick comment on the FUSE software.
> I just got a Mustang V head and did ok trying to edit presets and it can all be done on the amp BUT
> once you hook your amp up to the computer, and fire up the FUSE software, its a game changer.
> Everything is live and on the screen. Make a tweek, strum a chord and see if you like it...
> ...


----------



## kcarring (Sep 6, 2013)

Find yourself a Mesa Boogie F-100. I have an F-50, and you can get them relatively cheap for a Mesa. they are a lot like a Paul Rivera influenced hot rodded Fender. The F-100 will give you the higher clean headroom for gigging Jazz, but if you can live with a small clubsize output, the F-50 is great. The clean sound is amazing. It's fat as fuck, and blows away 90% of all Fender clean sounds so reverred and steeply priced. Reverb is adequate but not to die for by any means. Fender's infamous verbs are so much nicer, however, that said - the Mesa has an internal effects loop and mix control on the back. And you're not gonna find a 1965 Fender Blackface Princeton for $400-$500 used, but this will approximate it's tone for clean fat blues REAL nicely. It's odd how few people talk about the clean channel on this amp, its awesome. You can also dial the hot channel back in gain and get a very nice Carlos Santana lead sound (precisely). Or when you want you have balls to the walls Black Sabbath / Metallica tone. Very fricken versatile combo amps. The foot switching is great, and silent, but they tend to blow up little transistors inside that control relays. An easy fix tho. everything is printed circuit board and its not fricken micro SMD shit like today, nice big fat traces (done with hand artwork even!) and adequate soldering pads. Quality. *They are heavy though.
*
i love my F-50 cleans! And don't get me wrong, it's loud, you'd only need a F-100 if you are doing BIG shows.

[video=youtube;EMFe7uQ8tyQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMFe7uQ8tyQ&t=3m0s[/video]

the channel switching gives you the opportunity to individually set up a clean rhythm and a screaming over the top gain channel for lead. No need for pedals. The tiny toggle switches channels (each with their own complete set of EQ & verb, masters and vol(gain). There is also a contour mode of the channel 2 (higher gain) which emulates the scooped sound of the Mark II's, etc, 80's metal. Not too useful these days. Unless you want to have some hair metal reminiscing moments.


Great amps for cheap

The F-100 2x12









The F-50 1x12. 









The F-30


----------



## Uncle Jackie (Apr 27, 2014)

Call me crazy, but you could probably find a nice used Roland JC120 for around that price. Solid state, but the clean is absolutely astounding and more power than you would ever need.


----------

